# prostrema



## brigittaepaperone

Ciao a tutti.
Durante la rappresentazione del “ Mefistofele” ho letto la parola prostrema  (non ricordo il contesto). Inutilmente ho cercato il significato e allora ho pensato ad un errore di scrittura. 
Secondo voi prostrema è un errore o ha un significato? Grazie


----------



## Nunou

Ciao,
un paio di dizionari on-line mi dicono che postremo significa "ultimo", un'altro riporta anche "estremo".


----------



## francisgranada

Anch'io ho trovato solo l'aggettivo _postremo _(sia nell'italiano che nello spagnolo). Un po' di contesto ci vorrebbe però ... (almeno sapere se si tratta d'un aggettivo o d'un sostantivo).


----------



## Luca1986

_P*r*ostremo _(con la R) nei dizionari che ho consultato non c'è; ma ho trovato _postremo_ (senza la R). Ti chiedo: è un tuo errore di battitura o la parola che cerchi è proprio _prostrema_?

In attesa di una risposta, riporto la voce _postremo_ del Treccani in linea:

*postrèmo* agg. [dal lat. _postremus_, superl. di _post__ĕ__rus_ «che viene dopo»], letter. – Ultimo (in ordine di tempo, di luogo, in una serie o successione, ecc.): _Trapani_ ... _è posta ne le p_. _parte de l’isola_ (Masuccio Salernitano); _Così gli Achivi insegue Ettore_, _e sempre Uccidendo il p_. _li disperde_ (V. Monti); _Sesto io no_, _ma p_., _estasi e pianto_ ... _Memore innovo_ (Carducci).


----------



## francisgranada

Aggiungo che la pronuncia  di _"r"_ in alcune posizioni nelle lingue romanze è un po' "instabile" (per dire così). P.e. spesso si pronuncia "propio" (nello spagnolo si anche scrive così) invece di "prop*r*io". Quindi riesco ad immaginare che _prostremo_ viene usato invece di _postremo _(per conseguenza di incertezza, cioè si tratterebbe della cosiddetta _ipercorrezione_). Ma senza informazioni più concrete è solo una mia idea ipotetica ...


----------



## Luca1986

Fuori tema: l'avrai sentito in un contesto (molto) informale o dialettale: i dizionari italiani marcano _propio_ come antico o popolare. A Roma, specialmente tra i giovani, m'è capitato di sentire _popo_, in frasi del tipo _Te sei popo strano_.


----------



## francisgranada

Potrebbe essere interessante un thread dedicato all'argomento della pronuncia della "_r" _nei gruppi (nessi) di consonanti nelle varie zone linguistiche d'Italia ...


----------



## brigittaepaperone

Il termine è proprio prostrema. Per contestualizzare la parola dovrei leggere il libretto dell’opera (impresa troppo lunga) e potrei scoprire che la lettera “r” è solo un errore di trascrizione. Poiché ho notato che nell’opera citata molti termini non sono più attuali mi sono chiesta se prostrema poteva essere una forma arcaica o una ipercorrezione, come ipotizza Francis, o un refuso e allora mi sono rivolta al Forum. Altro non so!  Grazie a tutti per le risposte.


----------



## Luca1986

Ho trovato un PDF del libretto (qui), ma di _prostrema_ non v'è traccia alcuna. La parola più simile che ho trovato è _prosterna_ (grassetto mio):

Forma ideal, purissima
della bellezza eterna!
Un uom ti *si prosterna*
innamorato al suol.
Volgi vêr me la cruna
di tua pupilla bruna,
vaga come la luna,
ardente come il sol. (Arrigo Bòito, _Mefistofele_, atto 4, scena 1)

Potresti dirmi se il contesto è questo? Attendo.


----------



## brigittaepaperone

Il contesto proprio non lo ricordo .Mi aveva incuriosito il termine che non avevo mai incontrato prima e che, visto che rimane sconosciuto, sarà stato scritto male.
Comunque grazie davvero per il tempo e l’attenzione dedicati alla mia domanda.


----------



## Luca1986

Siccome non ricordi il contesto, potresti non ricordare esattamente neanche la parola. O no?


----------



## longplay

"prostramento" invece di "prostrazione" sarebbe di uso non comune e forse un po' vecchiotto. Controllate su dizionari "antichi" (ce ne sono online). Ciao.


----------



## Luca1986

longplay said:


> "prostramento" invece di "prostrazione" sarebbe di uso non comune e forse un po' vecchiotto. Controllate su dizionari "antichi" (ce ne sono online). Ciao.


Non capisco cosa c'entri questo: la parola che cerchiamo è _*prostrema*_, non _prostramento_ o _prostrazione_.


----------



## longplay

Luca1986 said:


> Non capisco cosa c'entri questo: la parola che cerchiamo è _*prostrema*_, non _prostramento_ o _prostrazione_.



Prostr - ema; prostr - amento : stessa radice o no . Vecchi dizionari.... Sia chiaro che io "voterei" per un errore o d' interpretazione o di stampa. Ma siccome sono un po'
pignolo, mi piacerebbe andare alla "radice" del problema, magari consultando "la crusca". A voi la scelta....! Ciao.


----------



## Nunou

RAGAZZI e ragazze...mi sono venute in mente un paio di cose.

Vi spiego: 
a) Mi sorge il dubbio che si possa trattare dell'ultima opera scritta dall'autore, dopo pare si sia dedicato unicamente all'attività librettistica.  In questo caso potrebbe trattarsi dell'opera postrema di Arrigo Boito...(sempre che sia la stessa opera visto che di opera io ne so meno di zero!!!)
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arrigo_Boito

b) Ma..._ostrega...ostregheta_, siccome leggo che era veneto, mi sorge un secondo dubbio riguardo ad una possibile forma dialettale dello stesso termine e qui ci vorrebbe Voga...il nostro venessian!!! 

c) Che ne pen*z*ate?


----------



## brigittaepaperone

Grazie al suggerimento di cercare nei dizionari antichi, ai quali non avevo pensato, ho scoperto un ricco elenco di dizionari e li ho consultati tutti: in nessuno compare prostrema/o.
Manca solo il Battaglia che non è on line ma penso che sia inutile proseguire. Potrebbe forse anche essere una forma dialettale ma sono ormai convinta che abbiamo impiegato tempo ed energia per un errore di scrittura!


----------



## Luca1986

Rifacendomi al detto «l'unione fa la forza», ho esteso la discussione a un altro forum.


----------



## longplay

Luca1986 said:


> Rifacendomi al detto «l'unione fa la forza», ho esteso la discussione a un altro forum.



Ottimo ! A questo punto, possiamo mandare i dubbi in libera uscita ! Ciao.
PS pastrano o pastrana sono due termini "toscaneggianti" e desueti, ma mi ronzavano nella testa anche loro, come sospetta origine di un errore.


----------



## marco.cur

È sicuramente prosterna.


----------

